# ISA/Transfer & Allowance for 2011/2012



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi

I have 10k+ in a Cash ISA that has been the last few years £5100 allowance.

If my ISA is trafferrable (sp), and i move it to another ISA account will it allow me to move all of it or am i only limited to move this years allowance?

Does a transfer eat into your personal allowance


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi,
I hope I understand you correctly.

The transfer can be all or part of your existing cash ISA to a new provider. It does not eat into your annual allowance. i.e. transfer 10k to your new account and then you can still add up to the full allowance for the year.

HTH


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

was just logging on to ask the same question as i'm in the same situation


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Just don't withdraw the money to put it in a new ISA, the banks have to transfer it between them!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes you must transfer it. If you withdraw you will lose the tax free status and you will not be allowed to reinvest it.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

blurb said:


> Hi,
> I hope I understand you correctly.
> 
> The transfer can be all or part of your existing cash ISA to a new provider. It does not eat into your annual allowance. i.e. transfer 10k to your new account and then you can still add up to the full allowance for the year.
> ...


Yes that does help blurb, thank you for the more concise version :lol: :thumb:


----------

